
How to set up a virtual server - dreemteem
http://howto.techworld.com/virtualisation/3232754/how-to-set-up-a-virtual-server/?cmpid=sbycombinatorrplant
======
pbhjpbhj
It's not a how to it's a discussion of the various considerations required
before you set up a virtual server - what software, how much RAM, what
processor: how many cores and what clock speed, etc..

